# Suche Gästepass zum Probespielen



## Pucaacup (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

auch suche einen Gästepass.
Habe die vorherigen Teile nie gespielt und wollte
jetzt, da überall vom dem Spiel geredet wird (sogar die ältere Generation auf der arbeit ), es mal
antesten.


Also falls jemand einen Key übrig hat und mir ihn per PN schenken würde, würde ich mich
ziemlich darüber freuen und dankbar sein.


mfg

Pucaacup


----------

